# question about 3 Nikon F's



## gusto (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
  I posted a thread a few weeks ago about a big collection of cameras I just got. Now I have gone through about maybe half the camera's and I found 3 Nikon F's (I know I have some more but have too look for them again) Now I just wanted to know if anyone knows the difference between these, on my other post someone mentioned a non-metered view finder which after checking I know the one Nikon F does have a non-metered view but thats all I really know about these three.   Thanks Gus


----------



## compur (Oct 28, 2010)

top: Non metered finder aka "plain prism"
middle: Photomic Finder TN
bottom: Photomic Finder FTN


----------



## table1349 (Oct 28, 2010)

Best online place to do Nikon research. 
http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/htmls/models/htmls/slrmain5979.htm


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 28, 2010)

do ****ing want


----------



## gusto (Oct 28, 2010)

> top: Non metered finder aka "plain prism"
> middle: Photomic Finder TN
> bottom: Photomic Finder FTN


  Thanks for the Breakdown



> Best online place to do Nikon research.
> http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography...lrmain5979.htm


Thanks that site is great for Nikon it also showed me about a few others I have (see Below)



> do ****ing want


  LOL

I have a bunch of these just trying trying to find out the value if your interested let me know. I was going to put them ebay..  


Here's a few Nikkormat That gryphonslair99 site really help me out with. PS I know these pictures are terrible I was trying out one of the lenses  and also flash. I figured I have so many lenses and flash I might as well experiment  Thanks again Gus


----------



## djacobox372 (Oct 28, 2010)

gusto said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I posted a thread a few weeks ago about a big collection of cameras I just got. Now I have gone through about maybe half the camera's and I found 3 Nikon F's (I know I have some more but have too look for them again) Now I just wanted to know if anyone knows the difference between these, on my other post someone mentioned a non-metered view finder which after checking I know the one Nikon F does have a non-metered view but thats all I really know about these three.   Thanks Gus



All three lenses are non-ai versions of the 50mm f1.4... the one without the silver ring in the front is the same as the others, just slightly newer.

These lenses are worth about $100 each. You'll make more $$ if you sell the lenses separately. 

Looking at ebay sales, I'd value the F's with the metered finders at $150 a piece (if the finder works), the body with the non-metered finder is around $200. 

So you have around $800 worth of gear there.


----------



## gusto (Oct 29, 2010)

> All three lenses are non-ai versions of the 50mm f1.4... the one without  the silver ring in the front is the same as the others, just slightly  newer.
> 
> These lenses are worth about $100 each. You'll make more $$ if you sell the lenses separately.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!! I'm going to take them to a local camera shop and probably have them checked out to see how they are working. they all seem to be working fine and look great but I just want to make sure...  Thanks Again  Gus


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 31, 2010)

The Nikkormats are Nikkormat FT3's, with the flash mount. IIRC they accept AI lenses. The two with the plastic-tipped film advance levers are later models circa mid-70's. The metal film advance lever is an earlier revision but all three are mid-to-early 70's. Early Nikkormats from 1968 onward into the early 70's don't have prism-mount flash hotshoes, are called FTN's and do not accept AI lenses, they mount but lack the "rabbit ear" bayonet mount that tells the camera the maximum aperture the lens is rated for. AI lenses on early Nikkormats will produce images without correct exposure.

Great camera I'd keep one for yourself they are pretty much bulletproof. I have one and I love it.


----------

